# Lost 69 GTO convertible parts



## Skyhawk144 (Apr 22, 2008)

I put my rust free 1969 GTO in a shop in Princeton, WV in 2005 for a complete frame off restoration. It was a gold 1969 convertible fully documented with 32,000 original miles. I paid a sizeable deposit and after 2 years of getting the run around I filed suit to get the car returned. This month, April 2008, the court ordered the shop to return the car. The matching engine and transmission along with the entire original front clip was gone and replaced with after market fenders and a few other after market parts. The black bucket seats, interior trim, mirrors, glass and badges were all gone. The doors are from another car. The parts lost may have been in primer. While the law suit continues, I would like any information from who may have ended up with these parts. If the parts have been used, we won't request return, or seek prosecution, but just information on how, where and from whom they were acquired. Please contact James Magraw with any information @[email protected]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Without numbers it will be hard to claim those parts but you say its fully documented. If you can prove they sold them without your consent, anyone buying those parts are buying "hot" parts, unknowingly of course. Maybe court documents to reflect this sent to all parts suppliers letting them know they are being used to fence stolen parts, and EBAY which would be hard to do.

It would seem to me any parts that were lifted from your car and sold, there would be a paper trail that may help you see what parts were sold and who to and for how much. At least the subpoena of the outfit's financial records may aid, but I am sure your attorney's have already done this. 

Good Luck tracking them down.


----------

